# Gutka, Sainchi



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

Guru Granth Sahib ji broken down into Gutkas and Sainchi Sahibs. 

I used to think it ok in my earlier days. But now, I realize that the bhav attained while reading Guru Granth Sahib ji might be different from the two different sources. I mean in the same way, as third one could download and open Guru Granth Sahib from internet! This makes me feel, the sanctity of the Guru must be maintained.

What do you think?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 21, 2004)

I think its good that Guru Granth Sahib Ji is readily avaliable on internet in many languages... many people are benefitting from translations in various languages. Guru Granth Sahib Ji, is a guide to live life in a decent way and everybody should have access to this treasure. 

I don't think people, who can not read and understand Gurrmukhi could be aware of sanctity of words residing in Guru Granth Sahib Ji, unless they read the and realise the wonder residing in it in their own language. 

Just my humble views...


----------



## Arvind (Jul 21, 2004)

And what about first part - "Guru Granth Sahib ji broken down into Gutkas and Sainchi Sahibs." ?


----------



## etinder (Aug 10, 2004)

i guess its just an individuals state of mind some people feel good reading from Sri guru granth sahib ji and for some its the gurus words and in whatever form they are available doesnt matter at all.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 11, 2004)

this might sound silly, but still...
anyone aware of whether what cyber rules could be followed for Guru Granth Sahib ji's prakash at computer? As such, PC is containing lot of types of files. Is this as good as keeping all types of things in one room - books, different types of books, garbage, music, movies etc. I guess, this question is really silly, but just sharing a thought


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2004)

*Respect for Guru Granth sahib Jee*



			
				ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> this might sound silly, but still...
> anyone aware of whether what cyber rules could be followed for Guru Granth Sahib ji's prakash at computer? As such, PC is containing lot of types of files. Is this as good as keeping all types of things in one room - books, different types of books, garbage, music, movies etc. I guess, this question is really silly, but just sharing a thought


Everything in a room ?? rooms are just "spaces" divided by walls, curtains, windows etc... and in a PC the various files are "kept apart" by MARKERS....just like walls of a room.....

So if you can have a room where Guru granth Sahib jee is Parkash....and also have a "BATHROOM" in the same house ( sometimes even ATTACHED to the same room as in master Bedroom with attached bath )...what about that ??
What if you have Guru Granth sahib Jee Parkash in your home and in the flat /Apartment ABOVE you is a bathroom with all the "rubbish" that such a room has...SEPARATED by JUST A THIN CEILING ??

The TRUTH is that NO SUCH THINGS affect the LOVE and DEVOTION of a SIKH for His GURU. Guru Nanak sahib jee visited the simple abode of Bhai LALO Ji who just had  a mud hut...and Guru Hargobind Ji visted many such poor peoples houses and ate simple food...WHAT DOES THAT SHOW ??  The GURU is SUPREME...whatever we do doesnt affect HIS "wadaiyee" by a tiny bit..The wadaiyee of Guru garnth Ji is NOT increased if we use Silk rumallas...nor is it reduced if we just use simple khaddar rumaals.... GURU JI wants our LOVE most of all.

People now a days tend to place too much emphasis on "empty rituals" and "superstitions". I once read a katha by a Nanksari baba..which had various "punns" like this:
1. If a Sikh does Parkash of Guru ji in the BEST ROOM of His House and treats Guru Ji to the best clothes etc....then it is best and he will get the MOST PUNN..
2. If a Sikh treats Guru Ji EQUAL to himself and does parkash in an ordinary room...he will get normal punn...
3. If a sikh treats Guru Ji worse and does parkash on a floor landing/top of the stairs etc...he will get very little punn
4. And if a sikh does paraksh of Guru Ji under the stairs/store room/ etc then he COMMITTS PAAP....

IMHO all this "advice" is a load of rubbish. Guru Ji wants all the LOVE and DEVOTION you can give. There is NO paap or Punn in Gurmatt. If you Parkash Guru Ji in the Best Room and NEVER do any real paath....there is not going to be any benefit...on the other hand if the only spare place you have is at the top of the stairs and you parkash Guru ji with utmost love and devotion and do lots of gurbani vichaar paath simran etc you are Going to gets loads MORE benefit than the best room fellow.

Rememeber GURU JI is OUR GURU....if we live in a five star Penthouse...He will come to us...and if we happen to live in a basement..HE will COME just as well...BECAUSE GURU JI DOESNT LIVE in Penthouses/palaces/mansions/basements...BUT in OUR HEARTS.

Dont take this to mean that i am advising you to lie down in bed and read Guru granth sahib jee as you would read a novel...and when sleep comes place it beside your pillow and go to sleep...nothing of the sort. RESPECT comes from the HEART...and the more you come to love Guru Ji, the MORe you will RESPECT Him. Each individual makes this decision by himself.

Dass jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Aug 16, 2004)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> People now a days tend to place too much emphasis on "empty rituals" and "superstitions".
> 1. If a Sikh does Parkash of Guru ji in the BEST ROOM of His House and treats Guru Ji to the best clothes etc....then it is best and he will get the MOST PUNN..
> 
> IMHO all this "advice" is a load of rubbish.


Gyani ji,

Thanks for your perspective. Sure, I agree about emphasis on empty rituals. 

I dont know what 'Nanaksari' say, actually I wont prefer to use this adjective at all, however seems to me the statements are incomplete. Undoubtedly, It appears to be - If a Sikh does Parkash of Guru ji in the best room of His House and treats Guru Ji to the best clothes etc, _Respect from heart with full love and devotion, do paath and follow hukamnamas_, all these lead to maximum benefits towards the realization.

Gyani ji, although I am a big time chatter, but somehow, I always forget the full forms of LMAO, and IMHO. Please tell those, not important though.

Thanks.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

It is has become a very  interesting debate. The initial intention was not to find a yes or no answer for Parkash at home, but to indulge in the underlying significance to do so. It does not matter how,when or where the Parkarsh is held but what we get out of it.


So my question to Sadh Sangat is, what are the benefits or not so, of having Parkash at home?

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

Off-Topic : 
IMHO => In My Humble Opinion
LMAO => ????


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

Off topic

IMHO, I am LMAO.  'Laughing My {censored} Off'..


----------



## ekonam (Oct 31, 2009)

the guru is gian....not the paper.or the cover or the rumala,

when somebody gives you any kind of teaching ..its the words said.

and guru ji says ; "Gian GURU atam updaso  nam paboo jagavo" another example

"jasi maa avaa kusm thee bani tasra karhe GAIN va lalo"

please don't follow the people that do bassless things like rumalas, langar,
etc..just read the gurbani do nam ayavass and he (god) will lead you the way


----------



## Sikh royalist (Oct 31, 2009)

well i got the English translation of the sanchis and my mother didn't allowed me to keep them at home she told me since it would mean that whole of the granth is at our home, we will have to follow rehat at that time i gave them to the gurudwara and from that time i was never able to read the granth :8-


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 31, 2009)

My mum was completley different..she sacriifced so much to get me copies of Manmohan Singh Teeka 8 vols in English....she bought the Gopal Singh dardi 4 volumes poetic rendition of SGGS in ENGLISH POETRY...and Bhai Vir Singh Teeka, Faridkotee Teeka..and SGPC Shabardth sancheees....plus we had the SGGS Birs Very Large/Large/Small/and Safree (travelling size) in our home. we took turns to parkash the different sizes on a monthly basis to "air" all of them...
THUS I Had so MUCH "GRANTH" to read and ENJOY....even though my mum went into DEBT and had to work extra to pay it off....I CANNOT EVER REPAY HER SACRIFICE just so I could read and enjoy my GURU all I wanted and MORE..:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy: THANK YOU MUM.:happysingh::happykaur::welcome:


----------



## ekonam (Oct 31, 2009)

it is great that you have read the guru granth ji ..so what was your verdit ??what does it teach:happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 1, 2009)

it teaches that you must practise what you teach. Mere reading, parotting, regurgitating,wriiting, talking, darshaning, satkaaring, matha teking, chauring,gazing..etc etc are of as much use as doing all those to the pills that the doctor prescribed for your illness...read the label of the pill bottle, parotting off the drugs names, talking to the pharmacist, wriitng down the drug names again and again,bowing to the pills, keeping it wrapped in silken cloth and respecting it, waving whisks over the bottle, gazing at it with utmost love...etc etc etc will NOT CURE the sickness for which the pills were prescribed..only EATING them as per instructions will do any good.
GURBANI in the GRANTH is to be read, vichared, pondered over, thought about, and then carried out in PRACTISE..REHIT of Guru Granth..DISCIPLINE of GURBANI..followed systematically and FAITHFULLY on a DAILY BASIS in face of every adverse condition, in happiness and in sadness, in grief as in khushi..in Birth as in Death..in Health as in Sickness..ALWAYS IN CHARDEEKALLA..in awe of the Creator..in LOVE of the Creator..in absolute faithfulness of the One who RESIDES WITHIN..who RESIDES Everywhere..who is Omnipotent, Omnipresent..OMNI EVERYTHING. Jis da SAHIB Dhaddha hoveh..Tis ko MAAR na sakeh Koi...SAHIB Mera Nit Navaan...Thats is a microcosm of what the GRANTH teaches through PERSONAL experiences of the SAHIB...so that we the readers can FEEL those experiences and go through our own...:happysingh:


----------



## ekonam (Nov 1, 2009)

gyani ji you are 100% right.....all in all after read , practicing, faith etc, etc, ect,
the gist of gurubani like you said " keeping it wrapped in silken cloth and respecting it, waving whisks over the bottle, gazing at it with utmost love...etc etc etc will NOT CURE the sickness for which the pills were prescribed..only EATING them as per instructions will do any good.

Only will we get cured is through NAM JAPNA 

goibMd imln kI ehw qyrI brIA  ... nwm nw jip Awqm kwqI .... nwnk lyKy iek gl hor homy..... kljug my iek nwm Awdwr...... hx vqy nwm ibjn ko Agy BuKw ikA Kwie.....  hir jpidA iKn ifl nw kIjI myrI ijndVIA mq ky jpy sw Avy ky nw.....

we only can on this earth to do namm jap....ibn nwvy sb cor please forgive my punjabi spelling as i wrote this on top of my head..without looking 
gurrrrrrrrrr  fetah:happy::happy:


----------

